# Animal Crossing Alien Cameos?



## Hulaette (Jun 9, 2015)

(I take NO credit for these pictures!!)

So do you remember shooting down Gulliver's Spaceship?
http://i.ytimg.com/vi/LwlnRy5B2NM/hqdefault.jpg

and you know that UFO furniture piece?
http://www.jvgs.net/newleafblog/chikowheat.jpg

than the mysterious alien messages on your tv?
https://i.ytimg.com/vi/381Tt9-vh24/hqdefault.jpg


If you look closely at the alien figures on the furniture and the TV message you will notice that they are both black with red eyes. I don't know if all of this even means anything but ever since ACWW there has been a ton of references regarding aliens and real contact with them in-game.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jun 11, 2015)

Maybe in the next game there's a new mission where you have to stop aliens from invading?


----------



## Fandabidozi (Jun 11, 2015)

I'd love some aliens in game and a chance to travel to the moon, a new take on the island maybe. Aliens could be a new villager species along with Bat, there has to be Bats! 
I'm planning to have the four Superheroes in my town, plus hopefully the new one they add so this would fit right in with my theme and hopefully more Sci-Fi furniture, etc could be added.


----------

